# A wire VENDOR



## 4RML (18/2/16)

HOW does one get hold of mass amounts of wire ?


----------



## zadiac (18/2/16)

Import it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 4RML (18/2/16)

Okay good one so I just wait till it arrives , no affense . I can emagine vendors must be working on it .


----------



## blujeenz (18/2/16)

4RML said:


> HOW does one get hold of mass amounts of wire ?


One normally posts in the "who has stock" thread where vendors can answer and not in the new product watch.
It would also be helpful to state what amounts you require too.


----------



## michael dos santos (18/2/16)

@4RML I think vapeowave sells large spools of kanthal
http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.ph...ba-rebuildable-atomizer-ecigarette-coils.html


----------



## 4RML (18/2/16)

Sorry I don't know all just as yet but thanks for the heads up , like 34g N80 &Kanthal and up all the way to 46 ! 250;500;1000 feet!


----------



## SwickedV (18/2/16)

Maybe chat to Angilo from Gasphase


----------



## zadiac (18/2/16)

Like I said. Import. Large rolls like you describe are very expensive and I doubt the vendors will bring in large rolls like that. I've bought 250m rolls off ebay a few times.


----------



## shaunnadan (18/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> One normally posts in the "who has stock" thread where vendors can answer and not in the new product watch.
> It would also be helpful to state what amounts you require too.



Moved to the correct section.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 4RML (18/2/16)

That's not true I'm sure they will be happy to do so..


----------



## Attie (18/2/16)

I buy from http://www.lightningvapes.com/colle...-series-80-resistance-wire?variant=1137174880.
Its $25 for 500' of 24 AWG N80

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (18/2/16)

4RML said:


> Sorry I don't know all just as yet but thanks for the heads up , like 34g N80 &Kanthal and up all the way to 46 ! 250;500;1000 feet!





4RML said:


> That's not true I'm sure they will be happy to do so..



Let's see:

@Gizmo
@Vaperite South Africa 
@Sir Vape 
@KieranD 
@SAVapeGear 
@JakesSA 
@Oupa 

To call but a few. Will any of you bring in large rolls of different gauges wire?

Thanks.


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/2/16)

LOL. The small rolls already last so long.

Don't think it is worth stocking big rolls and to carry that stock.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## 4RML (18/2/16)

I found a place in JHB , they will sell 1/2 kg n80 at 36g for like about four hundred . That's over 2000m. I'll be building til the chickens fly up north!


----------



## 4RML (18/2/16)

So t minus 7 days till pay day Ye


----------



## Lim (18/2/16)

2000 m of any wire for 400... dont know if it sound right or not for any others, For me it sound way too low.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (18/2/16)

Its not viable from a shipping point of view due to weight of massive spools.. Also, 10M rolls we sell is more then enough to last you months.. For us it is not viable at this point. Also please take note not all Kanthal or wire in general is not created equal.. If its no designed for vaping it will be full of machine oil and other substances. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## 4RML (18/2/16)

Well math on 36 g / 1kg


----------



## 4RML (18/2/16)

I will get back to you on this as it could be feet.


----------



## zadiac (18/2/16)

It could also be Kanthal D, which is a lower quality and also cheaper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 4RML (18/2/16)

Search pure atomist on amozon and see 38g @100feet for just over $5 gentle man and ladies I think let's not put our local vendors in the eye but rather incurage them to source as they do best !


----------



## 4RML (18/2/16)

Vendors I am a keen vapor and I'll back you on the service of an array of great building wires. As to say you all rock the sox off any other .... I'm lost for words , seller of cloud forming substance ! Cool?


----------



## zadiac (18/2/16)

4RML said:


> Search pure atomist on amozon and see 38g @100feet for just over $5 gentle man and ladies I think let's not put our local vendors in the eye but rather incurage them to source as they do best !



Do a mock order on Amazon and then see how much they charge for shipping to SA.


----------



## blujeenz (18/2/16)

zadiac said:


> Do a mock order on Amazon and then see how much they charge for shipping to SA.


I think he already did, his speech seems somewhat garbled.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## 4RML (18/2/16)

Dude we are buyers and it's a buyers market , do tell why it's a buyers market man? I rate it's coz we can afford . People are not scared at heart to make a sale happen they are wise and willing ! Supply and demand , we just need be patient .


----------



## 4RML (20/2/16)

using this post for posting some pics....


----------



## Lim (20/2/16)

it buyers market in RSA? since when? The definition is "a situation where certain products are in plentiful supply, resulting in low price and good credit term for buyers" You think we are at this stage? not challenging you or anything, just stating the facts. 

As for your wish for the wire to be that low price... 100 feet fort 5 dollars, I can already tell you, even I will not be selling at that price now, so you must wait a while longer.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

